# Basic Dive Course- Online Portion



## SeabossBill (Nov 21, 2007)

I am currently in Afghanistan & planning on bringing a few soldiers back with me to Pensacola to go through the Basic Course. It looks like through MBT we can get part of the course out of the way via online. If we do that I would think we need to do it in our last 2 weeks of deployment so the information is fresh. I don’t know what the opinions are of the online course; guess I am looking for some feedback.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

My sons finished the on-line portion of the SDI open water course during the summer. They have another dive or two to finish up. Their on-line score is still good as far as the course goes.

My opinion is that you will learn the most by doing the skills and diving. The course work is mostly a "check box" effort that everyone needs to get through. Knock it out while you have nothing better to do.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

First off thank you and your friends for your service.

I am a PADI certified instructor. Although it has been a LOOOOOOOONG time since I have run any courses and even been the water for that matter. 

That being said. It all depends on the student. Some people would be just fine self studying the material. Others need to have their hand held. Each person will have to do a realistic assessment of their own academic ability. Like WhackUm said much of it is basic just check the box stuff but some of it really does matter. To do it safely there is more to it than just knowing how to put the gear together, throw it on, and jump in.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I want to second that thank you very much for your service .I have taken the online course and that it was very detailed in safety and learning your gear. MBT was a great experience once we did the pool dives then open water. Once again thank you and your friends .your welcome on my boat anytime


----------



## SeabossBill (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you for the information. It is a cold 11F in the moutains here today and will be -4 Sunday so I am looking forward to the warm waters of the gulf and no one shooting at me. Thank you for the offer Fishmaster, I have a 19ft boat but I am looking to upgrade to a 25' cuddy. Safety is very important to us. I would hate that we survive this and smoke ourselves over something dumb. Once I get the Basic & Nitrox I want to get into spearfishing I am taking off plenty of time before I go back to work and plan on enjoying life a little. Yall have a great week!


----------

